# Treatment for sick pigeon



## Pari (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi....very urgent
Baby pigeons are severely affected by canker,one eye cold,lost nearly 30 pigeon .Suggest me the best medicine and treatment to cure this problem.


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

And are they keeping an eye closed? Is any discharge around the eye or inside the mouth or nose? If yes, it can be chlamydia and you have to give doxycycline from human drugstore. The doses in mg is similar with the ones for metronidazole.


----------



## Pari (Mar 28, 2016)

Eye opened with white discharge,white substance inside the mouth.
Thanks AndreiS


----------



## Whytpigeon (Sep 14, 2015)

Pari said:


> Hi....very urgent
> Baby pigeons are severely affected by canker,one eye cold,lost nearly 30 pigeon .Suggest me the best medicine and treatment to cure this problem.


Iam not sure where to find the medications to treat canker and one eye colds in India. But if you get you're flock sorted out with medications that work, then you should rethink the way you are keeping the pigeons, good husbandry goes a long way to keeping pigeons healthy and not needing medications or losing birds. 
First, stop letting them hatch more squabs, USE FAKE EGGS.
let some birds be sold or given away if too crowded, keep your favorites.
Have your water analyzed, the pigeons should have the same clean water as human children and adults. 

Keep the loft as clean as possible. Too much fecal matter is just gross and has allot of bacteria and grows molds.

Keep the pigeons parasite free, inside and out. Where you live I would do a maintenance deworming and parasite powder on the feathers a few times a year.

Get the best quality seeds, grains and legumes you can afford, understand what pigeons needs are when it comes to food. 

With those things done, you can have a healthy balanced loft, the has low stress and very little disease.


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

Pari said:


> Eye opened with white discharge,white substance inside the mouth.
> Thanks AndreiS


Can you please take a photo? Or at least give more details about the white substance in the mouth. Is fluid or solid? Is just a single, bigger mass or several spots? Is pure white or gray?

Can you describe the way the babies were dying? Were they having respiratory symptoms, cough, sneeze, labored breathing? Or maybe some other kind of symptoms?

If the substance from mouth is the same with the one in the eye, then is upper respiratory disease caused by chlamydia and is cured with doxycyclyne, given until the problem is solved. It can take 3 days or more than two weeks. It can be combined with canker in throat or sinuses, which appear swollen and the yellow button of canker may be visible. If you notice something like this, a treatment for canker is necessary as well.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Pari said:


> Hi....very urgent
> Baby pigeons are severely affected by canker,one eye cold,lost nearly 30 pigeon .Suggest me the best medicine and treatment to cure this problem.


http://siegelpigeons.com/asked-onei.html


----------

